# Striper Line & Knots?



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I went on a trip with a trophy striper angler this spring. We didn't catch any trophies, but I came away with some extra striper knowledge and a great knot. Its the Uni and Double Uni Knot.

I have been using the Uni Knot to join braid, flouro, and mono to my lures and the Double Uni Knot to join my braid to flouro/mono leaders. I haven't seen this knot slip yet.

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/uni-knot/

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/double-uni-knot/

I use 30lb Power Pro or my new favorite, TUF-Line XP for my main line! Tuf Line is allot smoother than Power Pro.

http://www.tuf-line.com/products_TUF-Lines_1.html

I use 20lb Berkley Vanish Flouro line for leader material.

I find that (3) wraps with the 20lb flouro/mono and (6) wraps with the 30lb braid works best for both knots.

What line and knots are you guys using for striper fishing?


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I use only mono Berkley trilene 17 lbs test ... I have caught some pretty big fish with that line and I have used it for years ,,,, you can catch some big fish if you set the drag right ,,, I don't like to ...boat winch them in ..lol


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good topic, big D. 

Knots:

1) Leader to hook: The strongest knot by my testing is the Palomar. The one I use most of the time, the San Diego jamknot, comes in a close second and I've tied it so much I can tie it in the dark easily. 

For many applications, I prefer a loop knot. The version that comes out strongest in my tests is the double surgeon ( triple on thinner lines). This knot is especially valuable when you want the fly/lure/hook to "swing" freely at the connection. I find this is critical at times. 

2) Leaders: I use the blood knot to make my tapered leaders...it passes seamlessly through the eyes of any rod...and tests out stronger than the triple surgeons. Sometimes when I'm in a hurry or a little careless I'll use the triple surgeon, but as stated it is not as strong as the blood knot and does not pass through the eyes as easily. The tapered leader is most important in fly fishing applications.

3) line to leaders: the nail knot is superb for fly lines to leaders. For braid and mono lines to leaders, I typically use a triple surgeons....easy to tie and reasonably strong. 

Lines: For leaders, I use nothing but Vanish. It has always excelled for me in whatever fishing situation I happen to be in. I always carry 50 lb, 40 lb, 30 lb, 25 lb, 20 lb, 15 lb, and 10 lb with me wherever I fish...and for stripers always use a bite tippet with at least 20 lb to guard against gillplate cut offs....no matter how small the striper, it can still cut you off. The worst size striper for cut-offs, in my experience are those in the 7 to 10 pound class...above that, for some reason, just not as bad for cut offs. 

For mainline, it depends on the application. For top water nothing beats mono, IMO. For live bait and jigging, I prefer braid...PowerPro gives me the feel I like but I will check out that Tuf Line you mentioned. 

I'm a big advocate of testing...testing your knots and lines for breaking strength. Not all 20 lb test lines are equal right out of the box...and in fact may test out at 10 lb or less. The only way to be sure is to test it yourself. 

You may also think your knots are always perfect....but the only acceptable way to assess your knots is to test them. When the fish of a lifetime hits, you won't get the chance to improve your lines or knots...do it ahead of time.


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

X2 on the Palomar just about all the guides on Ouachita use this knot so you know it is well tested !!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Forgot this one for line to leader (really good)...and if you like the uni...you will love this one:

The Crazy Alberto

They use 7 wraps. I find it a little difficult to tie and "cheat" when I'm on the water with a surgeon's but this is a superior knot for joining PowerPro to Vanish....really smooth going through the rod guides.

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/alberto-knot/


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I use the improved cinch knot similar to the Uni knot. My father taught me this knot many years ago and its stuck in my head. I use mono exclusivley but I need to branch out and try new thinks like you guys. The power pro type lines are more sensitive and I need to try it.
Great post!

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/improved-clinch-knot/


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Larry!

The Crazy Alberto was the knot I use to use, but I had it fail on me a few times. It is a difficult knot in low light and does not seem to work as well with thicker leader materials (over 20lb). I like how it passes through the guides, but I don't trust it anymore. I switched to 30lb leader after fishing a big striper lake and some of my leaders would just come off after a few hours of fishing. The knots worked loose and the leaders came off. Some guys use super glue for insurance with this knot. The key to the Crazy Alberto knot is when wrapping back across, make sure your wraps lie between the first set of wraps. It also needs to be pulled very tight to cinch. It is a pretty knot and delivers a smooth transition through the guides. 

The double uni knot does not pass through the guides as well, but after testing it in the garage, I have complete faith in it. I tested several knots in the garage with a pull to break test, and the double uni knot held up best. The line would break and not the knot. Ha! Not the knot!

I taught my son the polomar knot and we tie it with any braid to lure or braid to swivel applications. It's difficult to tie the polomar knot to a large lure or a pre rigged leader (pre rigged popping cork set up), so I use the uni knot for those applications. 

I tie a loop knot for my live bait hooks and for top water lures. It's similar to the rapala knot, but simpler. They do not show it on a website for me to add a link. It makes a loop for the hook or lure to loosely move around it. A guide showed it to me years ago at a CCA meeting. 

If you make a transition from mono to braid, make sure to give it time. Don't give up on it after one trip. Some braids take time to break in. Power pro seems stiff to me, and very rough (guitar string like). The Tuff line is smoother and feels broken in as soon as it's spooled. Braid is allot more expensive, but lasts a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Canoe Man loop knot*

Give the Canoe Man Loop knot a try. Super easy and fast and will not catch grass to boot.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Curious if you have tested that Canoe Man knot, Bluiis? Looks like a good, easy to tie knot. 

I find that just about all loop knots are inherently weaker than regular knots...but still very useful in certain applications. I'll put it to the test soon.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Test*

I have not tested the Canoe Man knot, but would like to know 
what you find out if you happen to test it.

I guess since I only can catch small fish I figure the knot will probably hold.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Did a quick test today before going fishing...and the canoe man tested out about 75%....not bad, but not as good as knots I regularly use. 

I'd be interested in other test results...it is an easy one to tie.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

A coworker learned this knot from a guide on Canyon Lake. He said guide Capt. Barry Dodd invented the knot.

Anyone have any experience with the Dodd Knot?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

big D. said:


> A coworker learned this knot from a guide on Canyon Lake. He said guide Capt. Barry Dodd invented the knot.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the Dodd Knot?


No, but I'm fixin to. I'm going to run some breaking strength tests to see how it measures up.

Just from the visual, it looks very promising. Excellent shape and form to the finished knot. It has great potential for the types of fishing I do. Thanks for posting it big D...and I'll let you know the results of my "scientific" testing, LOL.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Meadowlark! Curious how it test...


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

I recently went to a loop knot which gives extra strength at the lure and the knot. I use braided. It may not work well on mono.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Did you ever try the tuf-line, Meadowlark? 
I'm curious to know if you have any test results for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok big D I tried out the Dodd knot...and here are my findings:

1) super strong knot....well above 90% breaking test...well above and approaching 100%. Very impressive strength.

2) very elegant knot that would pass through the guides better than any I think I have seen

3) very difficult to tie. It is not a knot I could use in the field. Perhaps with a lot more practice I could....but as a table knot preparing for a trip, I think I could use it. Again, maybe proficiency would increase with practice...and I found the video a little difficult to follow.

I wish someone could make one of those step by step animations of this knot...would be easier to follow.

p.s. I tested using powerpro to dacron, powerpro to mono, and powerpro to flouro


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Cool, Thanks!

I will have to give it a try!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

